

Maciej Ceglowski: Fan is a Tool-Using Animal [video] - kmfrk
http://archive.dconstruct.org/2013/fananimal

======
tptacek
It's sickening how talented Maciej is. Have you gotten up on stage a bunch and
delivered a talk? It's not easy. Notice how all the jokes work, even the
throwaways.

It's sickening. Sickening! I am sickened!

~~~
kmfrk
It could just as well have been a TED talk, he really killed it.

------
kmfrk
Some moderator has evidently taken it upon himself to change the title and
append "[video]" to it, and I would very much love to know where the fabled
video is on the submitted page, because I haven't managed to spot it.

